# New Shotgun Opinions?



## MTUsnoman (Jul 6, 2010)

I am looking to get a new 12 gauge shotgun. I have deer hunted for years, but have a deer rifle for that and am looking for a good all around shotgun. I live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and want to get more into grouse hunting and such. Hope to get into turkey and duck in the future also, and will use it for sport. Really leading toward the Benelli Supernova, but open for any input. Looking at a pump due to my budget. Thanks


----------

